# Help - Reputable Breeder in IL



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Can anyone refer a reputable breeder in IL? Preferably around the Chicago area. We are looking for a male and would love a lighter golden color. Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would try puppy referral for the Golden Retriever Club of America:

ILLINOIS


Golden Retriever Club of Illinois 
Adrienne Milbradt
1-630-415-3612 
Updated 3/11/2008 

and

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/ (but do your homework here-many are very reputable but some are less so)

And this breeder is in Wisconsin but is not that far from Chicago:

www.kristilgoldens.com

Be sure to refer to A Puppy Buyers Fact Checker under the Miscellaneous Category at the top of the page.

Remember that a puppy will be a member of your family for years to come-it pays to do your homework now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome,
Hope you find your furever puppy soon and can share pictures of him here with all of us. Good luck in the research, It may take time but it will be worth it to find a good quality breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree about http://www.kristilgoldens.com/- and imagine the grooming help you could score!!!!

Also, I love my puppy from Jackie Mertens/Pat Quinn at Everlore in Bloomington, IL. Her boy Stoney sired a litter that is very light colored- pups are 3 or 4 weeks old I think - though they are at the girl's owners, she is the most helpful, knowledgeble person.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pat Quinn is wonderful, and even if she doesn't have litters, she may have a list of bitches who have recently been bred to her boy. He is really nice!


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your help so far! I have a call into Kristil Goldens and am waiting to hear back. They are only an hour or so away from us! In looking for a breeder I came across someone with a litter who said Stoney was the father, so that was so good to hear that he is a nice boy! It is so hard to know if you are choosing a good breeder, so I appreciate all your help.  Keep the suggestions and ideas coming!


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

We have a wonderful dog from http://argogoldens.net/
She is expecting puppies early July.
Stangest thing about the pup we got from them. She doesn't chew. She never chewed anything up. I was at obedience class, and there was an older Argo dog there. She said the same thing. Very odd, lol! She is in Mokena, which is about 40 minutes from Chicago southwest.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The Stoney litter with Eire as the mom are going to be knock out dogs. 

http://www.everythinggolden.com/stoney_web_page.htm

Pat Quinn wrote 22 short articles about raising Stoney that are really helpful about everything from housebreaking through obedience titles. I posted pictures of him in a bunch of threads- he finished his Junior Hunter last weekend on top of being American Champion , Wc, VC etc and that is the reason I waited so long for a puppy by him. (Especially bc his dad Cooper is really versatile too.) http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=153141

http://www.everythinggolden.com/the_versatile_puppy_part_1.htm


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jill, who owns Eire? 
I am excited to realize Pat Quinn is in Illinois! I think I was focused on Jackie's address. That's only two states from me! Alot closer than Maryland or Ontario!
I don't know when we'll ever be wanting another dog but I am excited to know of someone close.
Pat doesn't list any litters on her site.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Please let us know when you get a new puppy and share with us on the forum.

I'm also in northern IL and if/when the time comes that we want to add another Golden to the family, it's nice to know there are some good breeders near by.


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, that litter that I said had Stoney as the father, Eire is the Mother! My family and I went out yesterday to meet Eire and the puppies and loved both her and the puppies. Eire is such a sweetheart! The puppies are only 3 1/2 weeks old and sooooo cute!!! 

The owner of Eire is John McCrea and his website is http://doolingoldens.com/

If you go into Eire page, there is video of her with her puppies when they were younger.

We very much liked what we saw and put down a deposit for one of the puppies, so we will be getting one in a few weeks and I can't wait!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

DisneyGirl said:


> Well, that litter that I said had Stoney as the father, Eire is the Mother! My family and I went out yesterday to meet Eire and the puppies and loved both her and the puppies. Eire is such a sweetheart! The puppies are only 3 1/2 weeks old and sooooo cute!!!
> 
> The owner of Eire is John McCrea and his website is http://doolingoldens.com/
> 
> ...



I don't know how I did not put two and two together! I know John very well, and he just sent me a video of the pups today 

You will be very happy with your pup and with John!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! My Stoney pup, Tango, has exceeded my hopes and expectations by far. She is mellow at home, a hotshot in her field puppy class, and a friendly playful social butterfly with kisses for one and all. She just started her canine good citizen class, and she's only a young whippersnapper. Pat says her smile is exactly like her daddy's. Youre going to be sooooo happy with your puppy.


----------



## Melliman (Jul 10, 2008)

Our Stoney / Eire pup, Ginger, has been home with us now for a week, and we could be happier (thanks, Mac and Pat!). Our vet was giddy when he examined her - only one accident in the house - crate accepting - sleeps through the night - docile and loving (even with my 5 year-old son!) - but feisty and curious when she needs to be (especially with her cousin, an 11 week-old Shih Tzu). Pat and Mac have done a great job with these dogs, and both are always available for questions (I was going to say "questions and concerns", but we haven't had any concerns, yet). Oh, and did I say that she's beautiful - very pretty head and stout little body. I'd post a pic if I knew how.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope you read this thread again...

My family is also looking for a Golden Retriever puppy. How can I contact the breeder from where you got your puppy from? How have they treated you and how is your puppy doing?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Melliman (Jul 10, 2008)

Geoff - I don't know if your post is directed at me, but I'll bite. Links to Ginger's breeders can be found earlier in this thread - Pat Quinn and Mac McCrea - the owners of Stoney (father) and Eire (mother). I'm not sure if there's any pups still available, but Mac is very accessible and would be able to tell you, of course. If not, I'd bet that either would be able to point you in the right direction. I've seen Mac on this board.

In every way, our pup has exceeded expectations. We couldn't be happier. Feisty but controllable - loves to be cuddled - curious, loves the wading pool, accepts the crate, sleeps through the night, doesn't mess in the house, not a nipper, except with my 5 year-old, a world class instigator, and on and on and on. Mac and Pat have both tracked me down to find out how things are going and to inquire about the pup.

I'm actually looking forward to introducing this one to obedience training - I think she'll do extremely well.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see pics! I bet she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Melliman said:


> Geoff - I don't know if your post is directed at me, but I'll bite. Links to Ginger's breeders can be found earlier in this thread - Pat Quinn and Mac McCrea - the owners of Stoney (father) and Eire (mother). I'm not sure if there's any pups still available, but Mac is very accessible and would be able to tell you, of course. If not, I'd bet that either would be able to point you in the right direction. I've seen Mac on this board.
> 
> In every way, our pup has exceeded expectations. We couldn't be happier. Feisty but controllable - loves to be cuddled - curious, loves the wading pool, accepts the crate, sleeps through the night, doesn't mess in the house, not a nipper, except with my 5 year-old, a world class instigator, and on and on and on. Mac and Pat have both tracked me down to find out how things are going and to inquire about the pup.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it was directed at you. We am not looking for the current litter but one closer to the New Year as we am going on 2 vacations before that.
Do you know if Eire and Stoney will be having any more litters in the upcoming future? I will be contacting them most likely in the near future. Which one is Ginger's breeder? 
The links I have acquired in the thread are: 
http://www.kristilgoldens.com/
http://argogoldens.net/
http://doolingoldens.com/

Did I miss them? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.everythinggolden.com/everlore.htm

Here is Pat's link. My Stoney puppy, as I mentioned earlier, is everything I hoped for and more.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.everythinggolden.com/everlore.htm
> 
> Here is Pat's link. My Stoney puppy, as I mentioned earlier, is everything I hoped for and more.


Thanks a lot. 

Let's hope that Pat can help me out  

Let me get this correct though, Pat doesn't breed anymore she just points to who bred with Stoney?

*
S
*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, she just knows so much and has so much good care and good judgment, not to mention that her beautiful elder dog Catch is in the Obedience Hall Of Fame(U-CH,U-UD, OTCH Aero-Jett's Wide Retriever UDX JH WC OBHF, Can CD), her boys are Am Champions plus they title in the field and in agility- she does it all, absolutely, and is such a good resource. I found Stoney by reading her published articles on training a versatile retriever from puppyhood to adulthood. Her dog Cooper, Stoney's dad, is a wonderful boy too and might have a litter on the ground ( I dont know).

I agree with earlier posts that anyone would be lucky to have a puppy from http://www.kristilgoldens.com/ as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DisneyGirl*

DisneyGIrl:

Congrats on your new puppy-can't wait to see when you get him/her.
Where in IL do you live?
I live in Woodridge!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Well, she just knows so much and has so much good care and good judgment, not to mention that her dog Catch is in the Obedience Hall Of Fame, her boys are Am Champions plus they title in the field and in agility- she does it all, absolutely, and is such a good resource. I found Stoney by reading her published articles on training a versatile retriever from puppyhood to adulthood. Her dog Cooper, Stoney's dad, is a wonderful boy too and might have a litter on the ground ( I dont know).
> 
> I agree with earlier posts that anyone would be lucky to have a puppy from http://www.kristilgoldens.com/ as well.


Yeah, sounds like she is very experienced.

We're just looking for a family companion but I want to breeder to know what there doing as well as the parents history to be good.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just PMed you.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I just PMed you.


Alright, well I can't PM since I don't have 15 posts yet as I just joined.

We are looking for a pup around New Years and her current litter will be out in Sept. which means her next litter will probably not be awhile from now I'm guessing. 
Thanks for the tips, I'm still kind of stuck. Should I try contacting her (Jackie) anyways and seeing when the upcoming litter will be (not the sept. one)?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Youre not stuck! Youre in such good shape, with six months to let the process of networking unfold. She will likely have a New Years litter- I waited a whole year for Tango Some of this just takes patience and a little serendipity. People might know thier own plans for the year, but relatively few are announcing New Years litters now. Sometimes pregnancies don't take or dogs dont come into heat as planned. You can tentatively try for a litter in the winter, but it is good to be flexible and have a plan B.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Youre not stuck! Youre in such good shape, with six months to let the process of networking unfold. She will likely have a New Years litter- I waited a whole year for Tango Some of this just takes patience and a little serendipity. People might know thier own plans for the year, but relatively few are announcing New Years litters now. Sometimes pregnancies don't take or dogs dont come into heat as planned. You can tentatively try for a litter in the winter, but it is good to be flexible and have a plan B.


Thanks I will be emailing her with a couple of questions.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant wait for lots of Ginger photos. Will you put her on K9data.com???


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I cant wait for lots of Ginger photos. Will you put her on K9data.com???


Once I learn how to of course I will, and since my dad loves taking picture (Yes, I'm the son) there will be plenty of those!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> DisneyGIrl:
> 
> Congrats on your new puppy-can't wait to see when you get him/her.
> Where in IL do you live?
> I live in Woodridge!


I live in McHenry! Maybe we could have an IL get-to-gether like some of these other areas have?


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

norabrown said:


> I live in McHenry! Maybe we could have an IL get-to-gether like some of these other areas have?


Awesome... I live in McHenry county! : )


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Finally, here is a picture of our puppy, Hurley! We have had him for 2 1/2 weeks now. And he is such a sweet boy!! We are totally in love with him! He has really adjusted to our home. I would love to see a picture of Ginger, his sister. This is my first time posting a pic. If I did it right, all you have to do is after you hit the reply button, look for the paperclip and that will let you download a picture right from your computer.

I live in Crystal Lake, which is also in McHenry County!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hurley is Tango's half brother right( and Eva's too)? Lovely, peaceful blondie you have there- just want to pic him up and kiss him!

Here is a Stoney daughter with a fancy,musical webpage and a clever name:
http://www.dal-rhe.com/Eva.html


and here is half-sister Tango


----------



## Melliman (Jul 10, 2008)

Very cute pup, DisneyGirl - I'd like to be able to say that I remember him but all of Eire's pups look so similar to my untrained eye. I'm glad to hear that he's a sweetheart - temperment was our #1 priority in searching for a pup - beauty is a Lucky Strike Extra, as far as we're concerned. After our last Golden, who had some behavioral issues and died at 5 after a mysterious, 24-hour illness on the 4th of July, it's comforting to hear that these pups are all so well natured.

How much does Hurley weigh? Ginger weighed in at 13 or 14 pounds a few days ago - at times, she needs to be coaxed to eat. I'll try to post a pic tonight - I've only got pics from Mac's house on this computer. 

And how about Tango - how old is he? He's another cutie - see a lot of Stoney in him - a little bit darker than Eire's litter, but that's understandable due to Eire's coloration.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how Loch is? ( www.britishgoldens.com )

We're thinking of getting an Eire - Loch golden : )

Beautiful pup by the way Disney as well as Tango! Crystal Lake is very close, I live in between Wauconda and Barrington.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

geoff_rey said:


> Does anyone know how Loch is? ( www.britishgoldens.com )
> 
> We're thinking of getting an Eire - Loch golden : )
> 
> Beautiful pup by the way Disney as well as Tango! Crystal Lake is very close, I live in between Wauconda and Barrington.


Wow-he is a big boy! But he has all of his clearances, some very nice titles behind him including an MH! I don't know the dog or kennel personally but sure seems to be good. I do know Mac pretty well and he would not do a breeding that he did not think was going to be a good one.

Keep us posted


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow-he is a big boy! But he has all of his clearances, some very nice titles behind him including an MH! I don't know the dog or kennel personally but sure seems to be good. I do know Mac pretty well and he would not do a breeding that he did not think was going to be a good one.
> 
> Keep us posted


Alright, thanks for helping out! 

Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

You are right linda Loch is substantial, but not "Big" looking. His owner is great and does quite a lot of work with her dogs. I wanted to breed to type at least once on Eire and Loch seems to posses the working/temperament I want and does have some very nice structure. Given that Eire is done after this litter I thought I would do it right away and retire her to my Pheasant/PR Dog. What I got out of Stony I am VERY happy with, I am hoping Loch can be just as strong in stamping his good qualities.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Doolin said:


> You are right linda Loch is substantial, but not "Big" looking. His owner is great and does quite a lot of work with her dogs. I wanted to breed to type at least once on Eire and Loch seems to posses the working/temperament I want and does have some very nice structure. Given that Eire is done after this litter I thought I would do it right away and retire her to my Pheasant/PR Dog. What I got out of Stony I am VERY happy with, I am hoping Loch can be just as strong in stamping his good qualities.


I look forward to it if we do decide to go with Doolin! 

EDIT: I just looked at pictures of Flirt... and she looks great as well. Guess we will have to see what the family decides : )


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Please put Ginger and Hurley on K9data? (I am a k9data addict, I admit. . .)


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want to see Ginger and Hurley's pedigree on K9data, you can look at their sister Doolin's Kiss The Blarney Stone "Gabby" or the runt Doolin's Symbol of Eire "Shamrock" he is still a resident here until I find exactly what I am looking for with him.


----------



## DisneyGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

Ljilly28 - Tango is beautiful!!! Are Eva and Tango sisters? Was that a current pic of Tango? And one last question, would putting Hurley on K9Data be easy?

Melliman - Hurley is a big boy! On Monday at the Vets, he weighed 16 1/2 lbs. And he does love to eat! What food are you feeding Ginger? I agree about temperment being soooo important. And I'm also glad to hear Ginger has a great one! And after reading your post about the kiddie pool, I bought one today. We haven't tried it yet. Did Ginger just take to it or did you have to coax her in?

Since so many of us are close together, we should definitely do a get-together!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Shamrock is a great name. Does he want to move to Maine with his half-sister? Are there any Gabby and Shamrock photos? I had fun seeing them on K9data!

Yes, Eva and Tango are sisters

Tango is 7 months now!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango's favorite hobby is to use the playground . She will slide 100 times in a row if allowed:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is SO cute Jill! Selka used to LOVE the slide! he and my grandson used to go down together. We haven't tried it for awhile. : )

Who is Tango's mom?
And also what breeder did Tally come from?


----------



## Melliman (Jul 10, 2008)

The kiddie pool has become a mixed blessing for me - it's funny as all can be when Ginger trys to snatch the painted fishes from the bottom (no fear of water here), but annoying when she decides to take a dip on her 5 am potty break. She's also trying to scale the wall of the kid's deeper pool which is potentially dangerous - if she were ever able to get in, I doubt she'd be able to get out. We have to be 100% vigilant with this inquisitive and clever pup.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I will try and post some recent photos of Shamrock and Gabby. Shamrock, I believe is very intelligent/perceptive, as he has aligned himself with my older girl Nibby(The Queen here). I think he knows that if she is his surrogate, he will be at the top of the pack.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Look at those two adorable baby faces. Doolin, are you keeping Gabby yourself?


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tango's favorite hobby is to use the playground . She will slide 100 times in a row if allowed:


Haha... looks like Tango is having fun : )



Doolin said:


> I will try and post some recent photos of Shamrock and Gabby. Shamrock, I believe is very intelligent/perceptive, as he has aligned himself with my older girl Nibby(The Queen here). I think he knows that if she is his surrogate, he will be at the top of the pack.


They look great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Who is Tango's mom?
> And also what breeder did Tally come from?


Tango is from Topbrass - we wanted a dual purpose puppy to do serious obedience and her grampa is a harworking boy healthy in his teens:U-UD Topbrass Shudabin A Cowboy UDX, MNH, WCX (OS) Her mom is Sarah- Kuventre You Were Born TaFly MH ***







SARAH


Topbrass Everlore Talk of the Town	(Tango)
DAD
AM CH SHR Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi RN JH WC VC BOSS CGC	(Stoney)
AM CH SHR Sundown Legends of the Sand CD JH WC OA OAJ AJP OAP VCX CGC (Cooper)
Am. CH Evergreen's Blue Angel NA, WC, CGC, VC, SDHF, OS(Nick)
Aylwyn'sundown Aint I Awesum CD OD
Springcreek's Reach For The Sky	
BIS BISS Am. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD JH WC VCX OS SDHF(Casey)
Karamor's High Reach Peach OD
MOM
Kuventre You Were Born TaFly MH	(Sarah)
U-UD Topbrass Shudabin A Cowboy UDX, MNH, WCX (OS)(Gene)	
Tigathoes Rusty Rocket *** OS
Sundust Rose of Topbrass OD
Selfaires Steel Magnolia MH	
OTCH KC Jubilee of Selfaire UDX MH


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, Gabby was what I wanted out of Eire. I think Dad did a great job of improving some structural areas on Eire, while both contributed to great temperament. I am really excited about Gabby's potential. I can't wait to see how she turns out!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What are your plans for Gabby? Your website is awesome- I checked it out and almost missed meeting DH for dinner on time watching the Yputube video. You have young talent galore. Is Flirt co-owned with Deb Oster?

I hope Catch is okay over at Everlore this morning. He is not feeling well at all.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Gabby at the very minimum should have a few titles after her name. She is a little flat footed, so conformation is still a crap shoot. The youngsters here really blow me away. Smidge and Hogan should be exceptional in every way. They are the two youngsters I am keeping, Morel is looking for a pet home now. Flirt is co-owned with Deb, as is Hogan. We are still racking our brains about her next stud dog.

I haven't heard from Pat in a while, I know Catch was having a lot of trouble a couple weeks ago. That is never fun.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Catch is better this morning with Baytril and rest. Handome old gentleman dog. . .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never seen the big midwestern dogs like Gino or Truman in person. I am hoping to do so at Nationals. 
Nautilus Joe Millionaire is big here in Maine- everyone is choosing him.

For Flirt? I say Yogi( Am./Can. CH OTCH Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD3 UDX3 TDX JH MX MXJ WC VCX OS SDHF OBHF) if you really like Strider- Yogi is versatile like your crew and already down w/her pedigree.
or Mulder CH Pebwin XPDNC OS SDHF for the other side.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

John, I would just like to notify you that we are greatly looking forward to hearing who Flirts sire is! Then we are ready to set the deposit. 
How does your deposit work?
Does Flirt first need to become pregnant before it can be set? 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure some congratulations are in order for Hogan at Nationals??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OK-what did Hogan do? I know that one of Deb's pups went Best in Sweeps from the 6-9 puppy bitch class.

Quick-I am dying here!!! When my phone died I lost Deb and Kristi's cell phone numbers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, isnt this Hogan?

PUPPY DOGS, 9 mos and under 12 mos 
1. GOODTIME'S CASINO ROYALE – Smith 
2. LORI REUTER – Reuter 
3. SUMMITS THE TITANIC – Johnson 
4. KRISTIL'S NOT AN ACCESORY AT DOOLIN – McCrea/Oster 

Raleigh's breeder told me there were a bazillion dogs entered. I cant believe I'm missing it. But Tango needs her nurse!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Well, isnt this Hogan?
> 
> PUPPY DOGS, 9 mos and under 12 mos
> 1. GOODTIME'S CASINO ROYALE – Smith
> ...


Woo Hoo! That is Mr. Hogan! That is a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

On a sad note though is that Pat Quinn lost beloved old Catch. He was a beautiful dog.

U-CH,U-UD, OTCH Aero-Jett's Wide Retriever UDX JH WC OBHF, Can CD (1/24/1995-9/16/2008)
Sire: Am/Can CH U-CDX Golden Oaks
Knock Em Dead, CDX JH WC VC OS
Dam: U-UD Tanbark's Cool Your Jetts, UDX OD Can CDX


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

What is crazy is that I was the handler. We were moved to the front on the last go around. I got a little flustered and the judge really docked us. He was the nicest in his class, at least that is what the breeders I really admire told me. Thanks for Noticing our accomplishment. And his sister did win sweeps. What a litter!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Doolin said:


> What is crazy is that I was the handler. We were moved to the front on the last go around. I got a little flustered and the judge really docked us. He was the nicest in his class, at least that is what the breeders I really admire told me. Thanks for Noticing our accomplishment. And his sister did win sweeps. What a litter!!


We were cheering you on around here, for sure. I practically need CPR after doing CD legs, so I can't imagine the adrenelin of getting put up front at actual Nationals! It's clear your pups are going to be letting us cheer and applaud them for many years to come. Congratulations to you. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve next!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! This is great news for me too. I just moved to Bloomington, IL and need to check out Pat Quinn. Can anyone else recommend her?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Pat is a really good friend of mine in the Golden world. While she doesn't breed, she has two great boys who have proven themselves in everything. I know what Stoney produces as I have two of his kids here out of my last litter. I am sure she could help you along. She is such a joy to know, many of my puppy people keep in contact with her as she is very involved in the litters her boys produce. She's about as good as it gets in dogs!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Thanks! This is great news for me too. I just moved to Bloomington, IL and need to check out Pat Quinn. Can anyone else recommend her?


She writes an amazing series on raising a versatile golden puppy and training. There are 23 articles so far. http://www.everythinggolden.com/the_versatile_puppy_part_1.htm




ARCHIVED ARTICLES By Pat Quinn
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 1
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 2
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 3
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 4
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 5
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 6
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 7 
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 8
The Versatile Golden Retriever Happy Holidays-Part 9
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 10
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 11 
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 12
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 13
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 14
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 15
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 16
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 17
Heat Stress In Dogs
Winter Safety Hazards
Holiday Safety
Cavalettis
Bringing Home A Bundle Of Joy
Bringing Up Puppy Part 2
Bringing Up Puppy Part 3
Conditioning Part 1
Conditioning Part 2
Remembering
Recipe For A Versatile Golden- Part 18
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 19
The Versatile Golden Retriever Part 20 (Cross Training)


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Shamrock the Runt*

Here is the latest pic of Shamrock, Stoney's son(Pat Quinn owns Stoney) While he is not groomed, you can still see some of his nice qualities.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so I had to reopen this thread as I had a visit from one of the boys from the litter. I am pretty proud of what was produced and I think this is a really nice boy. Of course I placed him in a pet home as I wasn't looking for a boy at the time. He is the reason this litter will be repeated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Neighbor*

My neighbor two doors down has a beautiful Golden Ret. named Wrigley from an Indiana Golden Ret. Breeder.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

He looks beautiful! But it's not Morel is it?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

When Stoney finishes that MH, his dancer card is going to be pretty full, lol. That is a handsome boy. Isnt this the second pup from the litter you've lamented!??I seem to recall a pretty girl too. . .


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

This boy is Sheamus from my Eire x Stoney litter. The little girl I kept is on her way out the door. Unfortunately she is a little east west and not enough bone. She is as sweet as can be, but after seeing her sister and now Sheamus I know I made a mistake on who I kept. Therefore I will be trying again

This was not Morel, although he is looking great very structurally correct. His owners love him, but he is a very moderate dog and not exactly what I am looking for.

Here is a link to Sheamus's video, you can see alot more of how he looks here and how bad I am at presenting him!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yka2ZIYyUdI


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. and Maggie Here

I also would add my high recomendation for Topbrass Goldens / Jackie Mertens. It's hard for me to express how wonderful our Maggie has been. (2 yrs old now ) She is by far the most intelligent ,athletic , focused, prey driven -yet livable in a home setting, over the top willing to please dog we have ever had . Jackie and her partners made sure we got a pup that was the perfect fit for us. They also bent over backwards to arrange shipping to Northern Mn. Maggie arrived happy and in great shape. I wish we lived closer as I will be wanting to get a male pup from her in the future.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Doolin said:


> This boy is Sheamus from my Eire x Stoney litter. The little girl I kept is on her way out the door. Unfortunately she is a little east west and not enough bone. She is as sweet as can be, but after seeing her sister and now Sheamus I know I made a mistake on who I kept. Therefore I will be trying again
> 
> This was not Morel, although he is looking great very structurally correct. His owners love him, but he is a very moderate dog and not exactly what I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Yes I think Sheamus in the video is a beautiful boy! I don't blame you for wanting to try the match again.


----------

